# Self-employed D.B.A



## lucikita

Hola a todos,

Estoy traduciendo un certificado de nacimiento. En el apartado de la ocupación del padre aparece como ocupación SELF-EMPLOYED D.B.A. ¿Alguien me puede decir que significa D.B.A? Muchas gracias!


----------



## jacoquito

D.B.A = Doing Business As.

jacoquito


----------



## lucikita

Muchas gracias! Pero creo que he expresado mal mi pregunta. Lo que quiero saber es cómo lo puedo poner en español.


----------



## jacoquito

lucikita said:


> Muchas gracias! Pero creo que he expresado mal mi pregunta. Lo que quiero saber es cómo lo puedo poner en español.


 
No se como DBA se diria en Espanyol.  Mi intento es:

Haciendo/Conduciendo Negocios Como.  

Espero que esto ayude,

jacoquito


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

En español decimos, al menos en Perú, "trabajador independiente", es alguien que trabaja por su cuenta, tiene su propio negocio.


----------



## lucikita

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!!!


----------



## MrYeahbut

A ver si puedo explicar en español. Cuando un Corporation/SA es registrado con el gobierno en los Estados Unidos bajo de un nombre y quiere operar su empresa bajo de un nombre diferente, usa DBA a enseñarlo.

That is the best I could do.

Espero que te ayude


----------



## lucikita

Entonces es como un nombre fictício? 
Graciass


----------



## tazx

Trucos jurídicos al margen, yo pondría "Trabajador autónomo" o "Empresario"
No creo que el acrónimo tenga equivalente en español.

Saludos


----------



## lucikita

Gracias!!
Al final creo que voy a poner autónomo con el nombre de ....(y el nombre de la empresa que aparece). Supongo que es una buena opción. Si alguien cree que es incorrecto por favor no dudéis en decidmelo, muchas gracias


----------



## fsabroso

lucikita said:


> Gracias!!
> Al final creo que voy a poner autónomo con el nombre de ....(y el nombre de la empresa que aparece). Supongo que es una buena opción. Si alguien cree que es incorrecto por favor no dudéis en decidmelo, muchas gracias


Hola 

No sé si es incorrecto, pero ¿cuál es la audiencia (país) para el que estas traduciendo?, eso influye en la elección de la traducción.

Saludos.


----------



## lucikita

Para España, por eso no sabía muy bien que poner. Gracias!


----------

